# Anyone doing a Rhinehart this year?



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

*We have a great time every year. If you have never done one of these shoots you should consider it. It is always a great weekend.*

*Tournament Dates*

3/2/2013 - 3/3/2013
Florida - March 2nd & 3rd 
Gasparilla Bowmen

4/6/2013 - 4/7/2013
Texas - April 6th & 7th 
Cinnamon Creek Ranch

4/13/2013 - 4/14/2013
Kansas - April 13th & 14th 
Smoky Valley Archers

4/20/2013 - 4/21/2013
Kentucky - April 20th & 21st 
Myer Creek Archers

5/4/2013 - 5/5/2013
Missouri - May 4th & 5th 
Prairie Grove Shooting Sports in Boone County, MO

5/11/2013 - 5/12/2013
Virgina - May 11th & 12 
Augusta Archers

5/25/2013 - 5/26/2013
Ohio - May 25th & 26th 
Coshocton County Sportmens Club

6/1/2013 - 6/2/2013
Massachusetts - June 1st & 2nd 
Nenameseck Sportsmen's Club

6/8/2013 - 6/9/2013
New York - June 8th & 9th 
(No club Listed)

6/22/2013 - 6/23/2013
Pennsylvania - June 22nd & 23rd 
Millcreek Rod & Gun Club

6/29/2013 - 6/30/2013
Minnesota - June 29th & 30th 
East Range Sportsman & Conservation Club

7/6/2013 - 7/7/2013
Washington - July 6th & 7th 
Capital City bowman

7/20/2013 - 7/21/2013
Nebraska - July 20th & 21st 
(No club Listed)

7/27/2013 - 7/28/2013
Wisconsin - July 27th & 28th 
Sparta Rod and Gun Club

8/3/2013 - 8/4/2013
Michigan - August 3rd & 4th
Saginaw Field And Stream

8/17/2013 - 8/18/2013
Indiana - August 17th & 18th 
Bass and Bucks

8/24/2013 - 8/25/2013
Iowa - August 24rth & 25th 
Hitaga Archery Club


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

We plan on going to the one in Wabash, much better showing than the Saginaw shoot. However if you wanna have a better chance at winning something in the raffles go to Saginaw. When we went there two years ago we walked away with two targets and a new Mathews :lol:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Went last year with my son,had a great time.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

88luneke said:


> We plan on going to the one in Wabash, much better showing than the Saginaw shoot. However if you wanna have a better chance at winning something in the raffles go to Saginaw. When we went there two years ago we walked away with two targets and a new Mathews :lol:


Now that you announced the give aways it will be plugged 

I wasnt there but that hard to believe. Huh?!


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Had a blast last year and I will be going back with my son and dad.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Plan on going to the one in Wabash


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe a few buddies and I are going to the one in Saginaw.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Skipping again this year...scheduling conflict with the state Target 900 shoot. 

Always a good time in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

It's fun, but hate the waiting over at Saginaw.....the large shooter groups kill it. Would rather shoot their 60 targets once a month over the summer than wait around at Rinehart.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

We always start as soon as it opens up which is around 8am I think. It makes the wait much less unlikely. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

